# "Blue Marlana" 10/5-6



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

We had the pleasure of fishing the PBGFC Steve Kaiser Memorial Tournament this weekend. We haven't fished our boat since July, so we were excited to dust the cob webs off the boat and tackle. 

Marlana had swordfish on her mind, and talked me into leaving the dock party around 2130. This took a LOT of convincing, as PBGFC put on one heck of a bash. Thanks to the Sluder family for amazing grub, and the rest of the gang for a fantastic time.

Despite the Bodacious crew trying to get us to stay at the dock for a pinfish tournament, (yes, a few cocktails were involved) Marlana made us push off and head south.

We decided to fish the spur, and had lines in around 2330. I was tired from the prior nights work schedule, so Marlana took the first watch. She let me sleep until 0330. Around and hour after my shift began, I saw the deep rod twitch. The balloon appeared suspicious, so I decided to reel like crazy to see if a fish was on the line. This was the deep (300') line, so it took a while. I eventually came tight as I saw the light around 40 feet down. Instantly the fish surfaced, with half his torso out of the water. His bill appeared 6 feet long, as he slashed the water. 

The fish then went deep, and just about spooled the 50wide. I yelled for Marlana, and she quickly emerged from the cabin with her fighting harness on. As I was about to hand her the rod, the 200' line went off. So, she harnessed in with the second fish as I fought the first one without a harness. Luckily, her fish pulled the hooks, and I was able to hand off the rod after around 5 minutes. 

I pushed her hard to land the fish, as I knew it was a good one. (sometimes it's worse knowing what you have hooked, than not knowing) She did an amazing job for around 45", but decided to let me finish the fish off. She said she was tired, but I think she just wanted to gaff the fish.

So, we got the swordie close enough for me to wire, and Marlana made her first Fly-Gaff shot on a big fish. PERFECT! The gill shot quieted the fish down, then the real fun began. She and I struggled for around 20 minutes getting the fish in the boat. We thought about getting the block and tackle, but were finally able to muscle the fish into the boat. We snapped a few pics, then immediately gutted, removed the head and tail, and iced the fish down. We wanted this fish to be A+ quality on the table.

By the time we were finished, the sun was up, and we started trolling. Around 0630 we had a double on wahoo. Both fish around 40#, nothing big enough to weigh. The rest of the day was pretty uneventful. 

Headed to the barn early. It was a great tournament, and amazing time on the water. It's our tenth anniversary, and I couldn't think of any better way to spend it than with the wife on the water.

Congrats to Boadacious for a fine wahoo!!!! And to Swea Pea on the new boat's first Blue. CONGRATS!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

More pics


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome fish. Great job!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That sword is a stud! Great job and report


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding! I think we can officially crown Marlana Queen of the Swords!! 

Robert


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats you two on a great fish!! Sounds like fun. I wish work didnt get in my way this weeekend.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice! Pretty work! We got our only sword bite 30 min after ya'll had yours, the moon was straight over head at that point. We moved all our baits down after the moon came out, and our mid bait was 300 and was the one that was hit.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome catch! what type of sinkers do you use?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bill Me said:


> Awesome fish. Great job!


Yep. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one Dave


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

How much did it weigh?? Great job..


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

:notworthy:Way to go Dave and Marlana beautiful sword and what an awesome stick Marlana.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Good job on a nice sword!!!!!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats!!!....I know that felt good!!!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

chris592 said:


> How much did it weigh?? Great job..


I don't know the weight. The one we caught Saturday was 82" lower jaw to fork. The one in this picture (caught last year) was a couple inches longer, and seemed a little heavier. Both of the fish were very hard to move around the deck, and my guess is over 200#. 

Who knows, I'm getting old...maybe they weighed 80#.

The only swordfish I ever weighed was a skinny 60" fish. (bottom right picture) It weighed 94#. 


Realtor, I use 18 oz weights I bought in bulk off E Bay. They were cheap, and I don't mind losing a few each trip.

Thanks for everyone's comments. We feel very fortunate to catch this fish.


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice sword! great job with the gaff! I am sure it quieted down with a sharp piece of stainless in the gills! Great report and pics!


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

fantastic!!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

All I can say is sword lord, and goddess of the dark strike again. Kick ass fish


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats on a great fish. We swordfished on Friday night and had a few hits but nothing got the hooks. Early saturday morning we caught a nice 100+ yellowfin on a big strip of blackfin around the 300ft level.


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

AWESOME REPORT!! I am very jelous!!! Great job and fantastic fish!!! Still no swords from us this year. Hopefully soon tho!!


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

nice one! I was guessing 200-225 from the pics...helluva fish!


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

I killed one last weekend that weighted in at 260# even. From the looks of your fish I would say 240/250 ish? Good job!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job!!! Good thing you left when Marlana said too!! :thumbup:


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Good job Marlana. Keep them on their toes.


----------



## Gemdandy (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations Dave and Marlana, love that last pic with the bill sticking over the transom!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 24, 2009)

Way to go dave! :notworthy: Since you are having pretty good luck with the swords, can you give the wannabees(like me for instance) a detailed description of your Sword tackle and bait? Thanks.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Great job!

Asking because I want to be sure when/if I get my first one. Is it OK to take the head off at sea???

Edit: I found it. Would does CK mean?

LANDING RESTRICTIONS 
Swordfish may be headed and gutted at sea. Swordfish with the head attached 
will be measured using LJFL. A swordfish with the head naturally attached 
that is damaged by shark bites may be retained only if the length of the 
remainder of the fish is equal to or greater than 47” LJFL. Swordfish with the 
head removed will be measured using CK. In the case of a swordfish that has 
been damaged by shark bites (and the head is still attached), the remainder of 
the carcass must be equal to or greater than 29” CK. An Atlantic swordfish 
harvested from its management unit that is not retained must be released in a 
manner that will ensure maximum probability of survival, but without


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/sfa/hms/Advisory Panels/AP2012/Spring/swordfish.pdf

Ck=caudal keel

I'll post a pic of my rig when I get back in town. It's really pretty simple.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Impressive sword! Can't wait to try that sometime in the future.


----------

